# Boutwell bamboo pole



## Sammy (Oct 10, 2012)

Does anyone know what store carries them in Mobile Alabama? Thanks


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Southern Bama did carry them.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

I hit Hunter up on Facebook that you were looking


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Or PM him here. Five Prongs of Fury


----------



## Sammy (Oct 10, 2012)

I called southern bama and they do have it. Thanks guys. Also how long would I need for gigging off a flats boat?


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

11- 12 ft should be good. Start long and cut off as needed.
Get some thick fast drying epoxy and make you a round ball on the cut off end to make it easy on your hands


----------

